# Change XP System Properties to Windows 7 System Properties



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 3, 2008)

**www.askvg.com/hacking-system-properties-dialog-box-in-windows-xp/**fc16.deviantart.com/fs38/i/2008/338/8/0/Windows_7_System_Properties_by_Rahul964.png

*Download from here*


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

Thnx a ton


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Its gr8 thanks


----------



## paroh (Dec 10, 2008)

Always  make system restore point before using any transformation pack.

Good one. If u want more try to use Windows 7 Transformation Pack For Windows XP

The massive 60 MB Approx Vienna Transformation Pack v 3.0 lets you transform your Windows computer to a brand new, never seen before look.

Winodws 7/Vienna Transformation Pack Features :

    * Vienna Navigator.
    * Cool Superbar.
    * Windows 7 Visual Styles.
    * Sounds.
    * Windows 7 wallpapers.
    * Cursor Set.
    * Windows Vienna Logon Screen.
    * Windows Vienna Bootskin.
    * All the required applications to apply these effects.


```
*www.megaleecher.net/uploads/Vienna_Transformation_Pack_3.0.rar
```
*www.megaleecher.net/uploads/windows-7-boot-screen.jpg
*www.megaleecher.net/uploads/windows-vienna-theme-big.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

There goes my bandwidth!


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2008)

Yo dudes! Ever heard of something called as thumbnails?


----------



## Most Wanted (Dec 14, 2008)

I also worried from bugs. But thanks a lot


----------

